
Majority is not Enough: Bitcoin Mining is Vulnerable∗ [pdf] - alokrai
https://www.cs.cornell.edu/~ie53/publications/btcProcFC.pdf
======
jraedisch
"When the selfish miner pool finds a block, it is in an advantageous position
with a single block lead on the public branch on which the honest miners
operate. Instead of naively publishing this private block and notifying the
rest of the miners of the newly discovered block, selfish miners keep this
block private to the pool. There are two outcomes possible at this point:
either the honest miners discover a new block on the public branch, nullifying
the pool’s lead, or else the pool mines a second block and extends its lead on
the honest miners."

------
jraedisch
It is from 2013
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1311.0243](https://arxiv.org/abs/1311.0243)

